# ما هي الامواج فوق الصوتيه؟



## eng_kamel akrm (15 أبريل 2007)

ماهي الامواج فوق الصوتية؟ 
الالتراساوند هي تكنولوجيا تستخدم الامواج فوق الصوتية في التصوير الطبي وتستخدم امواج صوتية ذات ترددات اكبر 20 كيلو هرتز اي اكبر من الترددات التي تسمعها اذن الانسان وتعتمد فكرة عمل تلك الاجهزة الطبية على الامواج الفوق صوتية التي تسقط على الجسم وتنعكس عنه مثل ما يقوم الخفاش الذي يطير في الليل مستعينا بالامواج الفوق صوتية التي يحدثها لتسقط على الاجسام امامه وتنعكس عنها ويسمعها فيحدد مساره دون الحاجة الى حاسة الابصار لليستدل على الطريق ولذلك يستطيع الطيران في الليل. كما تستخدم الحيتان في البحر الامواج فوق الصوتية وتستخدمها الغواصات البحرية كجهاز رادار يعمل في اعماق المحيطات لكشف العواصات المعادية. وتعتمد فكرة استخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية على الاحداث التالية: 

يرسل جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية امواج صوتية بترددات صوتية عالية تتراوح بين 1 الى 5 ميجاهيرتز على صورة نبضات توجه الى جسم الانسان من خلال مجس خاص. 
تخترق الامواج فوق الصوتية جسم الانسان لتصطدم بالفواصل والحدود الموجودة بين مكونات الجسم المختلفة مثل السوائل الموجودة بين طبقات الجلد الحد بين طبقة الجلد والعظم. 
جزء من الأمواج فوق الصوتية تنعكس عن الحدود الفاصلة بين مكونات جسم الانسان وتعود الى المجس بينما تستمر باقي الامواج فوق الصوتية لتخترق طبقات اعمق في جسم الانسان لتصل إلى حدود فاصلة اخرى وتنعكس عنها وترتد إلى المجس. 
يلتقط المجس الامواج فوق الصوتية المنعكسة تباعاً عن طبقات جسم الانسان التي اخترقها ويغذي فيها جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية. 
يقوم جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية بحساب المسافة بين المجس وطبقة الجلد أو العضو الذي انعكست عنه الامواج الفوق صوتية مستخدما سرعة تلك الامواج في جسم الانسان والتي تبلغ 1540m/s ومستخدماً الزمن اللازم لعودة الموجات فوق الصوتية للمجس والتي تكون في في حدود الميكوثانية أي 10-6sec. 
يظهر جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية العلاقة بين المسافة وشدة الاشارة المنعكسة من جسم الانسان لتكون توزيع ثنائي الابعاد للمسافة والشدة والتي تعبر عن الصورة التي نشاهدها على جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية والموضحة في الشكل التالي:
​صورة امواج فوق صوتية لجنين في الاسبوع الثاني عشر ويظهر على اليمين الرأس ومن العنق وباقي الجسم الى اليسار.​في اي جلسة للتصوير باستخدام جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية فإن ملايين النبضات الصوتية التي ترسل للجسم وتستقبل مرة أخرى لتحلل وتحسب المسافة القادمة منها تلك الامواج لتعطي الصورة التي نراها، كما ان تحريك المجس من مكان لأخر يمكن ان يعطي صور من منظور مختلف. 
مكونات جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية 
تتكون اجهزة الأمواج فوق الصوتية من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية: 

المجس. 
وحدة التحكم المركزية. 
وحدة التحكم بالنبضات. 
شاشة العرض. 
لوحة المفاتيح والماوس. 
وحدة تخزين. 
طابعة.
المجس Transducer Probe 
يعتبر المجس المستخدم في اجهزة الأمواج فوق الصوتية هو الجزء الرئيسي للجهاز. ووظيفة المجس تكمن في اصدار الامواج الصوتية ورصد الصدى المرتد عن انعكاسها. ويمكن تشبيهه بالفم الذي يتحدث والاذن التي تسمع لجهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية. وتعتمد فكرة عمل المجس على ظاهرة فيزيائية مهمة هي البيزوالكترك piezoelectric effect والتي تعني ظاهرة الضغط لتوليد الكهرباء والتي اكتشفها العالم بير وكيوري Pierre and Jacques Curie في عام 1880. وهي عبارة عن بلورة كوارتز عند تطبيق تيار كهربائي على بلورة الكوارتز قإن البلورة يتغير شكلها بسرعة في صورة اهتزازات سريعة جداً تص\ر امواج صوتية. والعكس يحدث عندما تصطدم امواج صوتية تؤدي البلورة للاهتزاز فإن تيار كهربي يتولد عنها. وبهذا يمكن استخدام نفس بلورة الكوارتز لاصدار الامواج فوق الصوتية واستقبالها، مع تزويد المجس بمادة تمتص الصوت حتى لا يحدث تشويش بين الصوت الصادر والصوت المنعكس. كذلك يزود المجس بعدسة صوتية acoustic lens لتركيز المواج الصوتية الصادرة من المجس. 
​جهاز امواج فوق صوتية ومعه عدة انواع من المجسات المستخدمة​يتم تصنيع هذه المجسات لتأخذ اشكالاً واحجاماً مختلفة لتستخدم حسب المنطقة المراد تصويرها بجهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية وكل مجس يصدر تردد مختلف من الامواج فوق الصوتية لتحدد العمق الذي يجب ان تخترقه هذه الامواج داخل جسم الانسان للحصول على الصورة المطلوبة وبدقة عالية. ويمكن ان تحتوي المجسات على أكثر من بلورة كوارتز وكل بلورة كوارتز يجب ان يكون لها دائرتها الكهربية المنفصلة، ويستخدم هذا النوع من المجسات المزودة باكثر من بلورة للتحكم في الفارق الزمني للامواج الصوتية الصادرة عن كل بلورة والذي يساعد على تحريك الامواج الفوق صوتية داخل الجسم. 
​شكل يوضح اجزاء جاهز التصوير باستخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية ​وحدة التحكم المركزية Central Processing Unit (CPU) 
وتمثل هذه الوحدة عقل الجهاز وهو عبارة عن جهاز كمبيوتر متصل بالمجس ويزوده بالطاقة الكهربية. وتقوم وحدة التحكم المركزية بارسال التيار الكهربي للمجس ليصدر الامواج الفوق صوتية وكذلك يستقبل النبضات الكهربية الناتجة من المجس عند استقبالها للامواج فوق الصوتية المرتدة عن اجزاء الجسم المراد تصويره. وتقوم وحدة المعالجة المركزية بكافة الحسابات التي تمكن من رسم العلاقة بين المسافة وشدة الاشعة المرتدة لتكوين الصورة على الشاشة. 
وحدة التحكم بالنبضات Transducer Pulse Controls 
وهي توفر الامكانية للطبيب الذي يشغل الجهاز أو الفني المختص بادخال قيمة التردد وزمن النبضات الصوتية الصادرة من المجس والتي يجب تحديدها مسبقا حسب العضو المراد تصويره. وكذلك تقوم هذه الوحدة بالتحكم بآلية المسح المستخدمة بواسطة الجهاز لاظهار الصورة. 
الشاشة Display 
وهي عبارة عن شاشة عرض عادية كالمستخدمة في الكمبيوتر والتي تظهر نتيجة الحسابات التي قامت بها وحدة المعالجة المركزية ويمكن ان تكون شاشة ابيض واسود او شاشة ملونة حسب نوع ومواصفات جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية. 
لوحة المفاتيح والماوس Keyboard/Cursor 
وهي الادوات التي يستخدمها الطبيب او الفني المختص لتشغيل برنامج الاجهاز واجراء عمليات حفظ الصورة على ملف وعمل بعض القياسات لحساب الابعاد مستعينا بالصورة الظاهرة على الشاشة. 
وحدة التخزين Disk Storage 
وحدة التخزين تستخدم لحفظ الصور التي ظهرت على الاشاشة ووسائط التخزين هي نفسها المستخدمة في الكمبيوتر وتشمل الاقراص الصلبة hard disks أو الاقراص المرنة floppy disks أو الاقراص المدمجة CD او DVD. وتستخدم لعمل ارشيف طبي يحفظ لتتبع حالة المريض في مرات اخرى. 
الطابعة Printers 
وفي الاغلب طابعات كمبيوتر ولكن من النوع الحراري المعروف باسم الطابعات الحرارية 
انواع اجهزة الامواج فوق الصوتية 
الاجهزة التي تحدثنا عنها حتى الان هي اجهزة للتصوير ثنائي الابعاد ولكن هناك نوعان من الاجهزة التي تستخدم نفس التقنيات وهي اجهزة التصوير ثلاثية الابعاد واجهزة دبلر للامواج فوق الصوتية. 
اجهزة التصوير ثلاثية الابعاد 3D Ultrasound Imaging 
وتعتمد فكرة هذا الجهاز للحصول على صور مجسمة ثلاثية الابعاد لاعضاء الداخلية في جسم الانسان أو للجنين من خلال تمرير المجس فوق الجسم او ادارتة المجس حول الجسم لاخذ عدة صور ويقوم الكمبيوتر بتكوين الصور المجسمة منها. 
​صور ثلاثية الابعاد باستخدام التقنيات الحديثة للتصوير بالامواج فوق الصوتية.​أجهزة دبلر للامواج فوق الصوتية Doppler Ultrasound 
وهي اجهزة تستخدم ظاهرة دبلر وفكرتها ان الامواج الفوق صوتية المنعكسة عن الاعضاء المتحركة يحدث تغيير في التردد بين الامواج الفوق صوتية المرتدة والامواج الفوق صوتية الساقطة على الجسم. ومن فارق التردد بين الموجات المرتدة والصادرة يمكن حساب سرعة هذه الاعضاء بدقة مثل حساب سرعة تدفق الدم من القلب وإلي الاوعية الدموية والشرايين. 
​استخدام جهاز دبلر للامواج فوق الصوتية لقياس سرعة تدفق الدم خلال القلب​مخاطر استخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية 
بالرغم من انه لم تسجل ايه حالات مرضية في كلا من الانسان أو الحيوان الذي تعرض لفحوصات بواسطة الامواج فوق الصوتية وان هذه الاجهزة ستبقى مستخدمة كأحد وسائل التشخيص بدون اجراء جراحة او استخدام مواد مشعة تحقن في المريض الا انه ينصح باستخدامها كلما دعت الضرورة فقط. ووذلك تفاديا لتعريض اجزاء من جسم الانسان للطاقة الصوتية الناتجة عن الامواج فوق الصوتية والتي تمتص بسهولة في الماء الموجود في الانسجة الحية مما يسبب ارتفاع موضعي في درجة الحرارة للمناطق المعرضة للامواج فوق الصوتية. 
التطورات والمستقبل 
كلما تطورت اجهزة الكمبيوتر كلما تطورت اجهزة الامواج فوق الصوتية من ناحية السرعة والقدرة التخزينية للمعلومات. كما جاري العمل على تطوير التصوير ثلاثي الابعاد باستخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية وانتاج اجهزة صغيرة الحجم. 
اما التطور الاغرب والمشوق هو تحويل الصور المأخوذة من جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية وتغذيتها لخوذة يضعها الطبيب على رأسه لتبني مجسم وهمي للانسان الذي يتم تصويره تمكن الطبيب من فحص الاجزاء الداخلية لجسم الانسان.


----------



## Biomedical (15 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي الكريم ،

شرح جميل عن أجهزة التصوير بالأمواج فوق الصوتية (Ultrasound) ومشاركة رائعة تشكر عليها وجزاك الله كل خير .

لدي تعليق بسيط لجميع الأعضاء الكرام على عبارة (بترددات صوتية عالية تتراوح بين 1 الى 5 ميجاهيرتز) وهو وجود ترددات أعلى من 5 Mhz وعدم انحصارها في ذلك النطاق فقط . 
أيضا عبارة (كما جاري العمل على تطوير التصوير ثلاثي الابعاد باستخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية وانتاج اجهزة صغيرة الحجم) أحب أن أشير بأن هذه الأجهزة موجودة بالفعل في الأسواق .

نتمنى أن نشاهد المزيد من المواضيع إن شاء الله في حال تيسر لديك الوقت الكافي .

شكرا جزيلا لك وتحياتي للجميع .


----------



## م.الدمشقي (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## eng_mohand (23 أبريل 2007)

جزال الله كل خير مشاركه اكثر من رائعه


----------

